

Jason "I have a magic crystal ball" Fried: Apple will dominate mobile for 20 years - henning
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/900-iphone-sdk-apples-touch-platform-and-the-next-two-decades

======
davidw
Being the open source guy that I am: I hope not.

------
mixmax
I don't quite think Apple has the business hooks as it is stated in the
article. Apple has over the last two years turned itself into a company that
makes cool consumer products - not business applications.

------
eusman
you can say that only if you don't understand the mobile market

